
Show HN: The Easiest Way to Write Diary Online - flowerpos
https://www.goodnightjournal.com/
======
sarcasmatwork
Are the DB's encrypted?

Just because this app is on AWS does not mean anything is secure. I.E Look at
the number of database leaks on S3...

>Security >We value your trust in providing us your Personal Information, thus
we are striving to use commercially acceptable means of protecting it. But
remember that no method of transmission over the internet, or method of
electronic storage is 100% secure and reliable, and we cannot guarantee its
absolute security.

Your Security' policy negates the purposes of your app. Privacy, secure etc.
So if the data leaked, not your fault? What are YOU doing to protect it?

My $0.02.

